# DMOC645/AC90 files, anyone have them ?



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

I am searching for DMOC645 files when paired with an AC90 motor.

Thank You.

Note : I don't have an AC90, but I am thinking that maybe the file can be modified to the AC55 motor specifications.

All ideas are welcomed. (I know nothing about programming the DMOC's)

Also if someone have the DMOC445/AC55 files (this was the recommend combination) I would like a copy too, but someone told me that DMOC445 and DMOC645 are different animals.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

TEV said:


> I am searching for DMOC645 files when paired with an AC90 motor.
> 
> Thank You.
> 
> ...



I got some stuff that might help 
Email ?


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

RIPPERTON said:


> I got some stuff that might help
> Email ?


[email protected]

Thank You.


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

Still looking for files.
Thank You.


----------

